# Plastic Roger Young coming?



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like there is going to be a plastic Roger Young coming our way! Scroll down to the Yamato section.
http://www.hlj.com/shs09domhigh.html


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sweet!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Definately going to have to buy a lot more .25mm fiber optic! I wonder if someone will build one "after" the bug hit?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I was on the soundstage at Sony Imageworks when they were filming the break apart sequence. One of the animators was going in frame by frame and bending little bits of brass to help sell the destruction. It was one stupidly large miniature. I HAVE to get one!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

That site calls it a "Sci-fi classic"..?

The "bar" certainly has been lowered. Well, I suppose that for "today's audiences" it is a "classic".

Everybody say, "duh".


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sorry it's not Star Trek the frikkin' original series, or some other 60's show we idolized as a kid. It was pure escapist entertainment and was not some deep philosophical mind trip. And on that level, it worked. Let your hair down and take it as such.

Is it my imagination or does someones tastes have to be called into question anytime they mention liking something made after 1967?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

X15-A2 said:


> That site calls it a "Sci-fi classic"..?
> 
> The "bar" certainly has been lowered. Well, I suppose that for "today's audiences" it is a "classic".
> 
> Everybody say, "duh".



Wow, "todays audiances". 
Being 41 years old I still consider Starship Tropers a "classic".  Classic does not have to mean "old", if that was the case, I'm a "classic".:tongue: It was a great movie with great ship designs. I love that ship and will certainly pick it up regardless of cost. The only other option is a solid resin kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

X15-A2 said:


> That site calls it a "Sci-fi classic"..?
> 
> The "bar" certainly has been lowered. Well, I suppose that for "today's audiences" it is a "classic".
> 
> Everybody say, "duh".


only one opinion...........................you dont speak for everybody!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I just wish they would list how big the kit is. And we have to wait until October before it is released. 

I am also over 40 and I also consider Starship Troopers a classic, and I agree with Rob, it is nice to finally get one in styrene instead of solid resin.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's not clear exactly what the Roger Young replica is; I've heard this company does not make kits so it may be a prefinished replica.

Starship Troopers is very...misunderestimated. I think it's a pretty sneaky, subversive film. Something for everyone.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, I wasn't going to sign in, but this comment made me want to respond,


X15-A2 said:


> That site calls it a "Sci-fi classic"..?
> 
> The "bar" certainly has been lowered. Well, I suppose that for "today's audiences" it is a "classic".
> 
> Everybody say, "duh".


Are you kidding? ST is briliant sci-fi & political SATIRE! I loved this move from the opening sceene to the credits, And I can't wait to get my hands on one of those babies!( Roger Young):thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks for the heads up on this, robiwon! Starship Troopers is one of my favorite SF films, and I've always wanted a styrene kit of the Rodger Young. I'm glad to see somebody's coming out with this. 

Sean


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That movie still represents two hours of my life I want back. I view it only slightly better than "Battlefield Earth" and the latest attrocity disguised as a Star Trek film.

The ship is interesting, though.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the battle scene with ships ripped in half is still one of the best filmed. I have a resin kit (unbuilt) but I still would love to get a styrene version.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I love Starship troopers! Just wish they would have done the whole movie.The sequels both suck! But the first is brilliant and looks alot like i saw in my head when I was a kid. based on the literary classic by Heinlen{sp?} makes it a sci fi classic even if it is by default! I will have a Rodger Young.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The-Nightsky said:


> I love Starship troopers! Just wish they would have done the whole movie.The sequels both suck! But the first is brilliant and looks alot like i saw in my head when I was a kid. based on the literary classic by Heinlen{sp?} makes it a sci fi classic even if it is by default! I will have a Rodger Young.


Except they let out the books power suits. They were mt favorite part of the book and when you did see them in the third movie they looked like Go-Bots. I wanted to see steel gorillas jump-jetting through a Skinny city throwing bombs that told you when they were going to explode (to induce panic).
Back on topic for a moment- The RY was a good military design with some WTF engineering that was never explained (which made it seem 'real'). 

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Some people have a very low bar for 'atrocities.' It's an interesting world we live in when torture is 'enhanced interrogation' and a movie can qualify as an atrocity. That's my bid to get this thread locked, anyway.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

jbond said:


> Some people have a very low bar for 'atrocities.' It's an interesting world we live in when torture is 'enhanced interrogation' and a movie can qualify as an atrocity. That's my bid to get this thread locked, anyway.


So you want to kill this thread because you do not like the movie?
This thread was about a potential styrene model kit of a spaceship being released that _some people do like_.
If you hate this movie so much just click on a different thread and stop trying to help us by killing this one.

.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

What this "us"?All of "us" here have a equal voice.........and one cant tell another anything except the moderators.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> So you want to kill this thread because you do not like the movie? This thread was about a potential styrene model kit of a spaceship being released that _some people do like_. If you hate this movie so much just click on a different thread and stop trying to help us by killing this one.


?????
jbond was merely commenting (playfully IMO) on the latest "Captain April" driveby
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2839566&postcount=13


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, c'mon you guys! Just enjoy the fact we're getting a kit of the Roger Young that we can - hopefully - convert in to other ships in the Fleet. 

My advice - take everything you read from folks where their _personal opinions_ are concerned with a grain of salt. I don't agree w/what Phil and CRA wrote with regards to the movie, either, but I'm not focusing on _that_!

Well, beyond such as I have to as a Mod, I guess.... 


So, if anyone can read Japanese, does it mention anything about the kit beyond just a pic? Does it tell if it'll be one we can convert to other variants in the fleet, like the IFactory resin kit allows for? Does it mention decals to make other ships? 
.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Except they let out the books power suits. They were mt favorite part of the book and when you did see them in the third movie they looked like Go-Bots. I wanted to see steel gorillas jump-jetting through a Skinny city throwing bombs that told you when they were going to explode (to induce panic).
> Back on topic for a moment- The RY was a good military design with some WTF engineering that was never explained (which made it seem 'real').
> 
> .


yeah, me too. I would've liked to see "cap" troopers launching instead of dropships


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I hope this is reasonably sized... 12 - 14 inches would be great. I can't wait!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's very hard to tell--it's lurking in the background of one of the show shots but not clear how big it is. 

And I happen to love Starship Troopers...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I didn't say I hated the ship, just the movie it was in.

The Battlestar Uglyprise, on the other hand.... :devil:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

jbond said:


> It's very hard to tell--it's lurking in the background of one of the show shots but not clear how big it is.
> 
> And I happen to love Starship Troopers...


I'd definately have to snatch up a reasonably priced and sized injection kit.

I actually like the movie too, but sadly, like Randy Newman's great song "********", I worry some folks like it for the wrong reasons and don't appreciate the satire. (and I'm not referring to anybody in this thread).


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Captain April said:


> I didn't say I hated the ship, just the movie it was in.
> 
> The Battlestar Uglyprise, on the other hand.... :devil:


Gee, how'd I know that was coming!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Nova Designs said:


> I hope this is reasonably sized... 12 - 14 inches would be great. I can't wait!


I read in another forum from someone that claims that he gotten the info from Japan that the model will be approx. 9,5 - 10 inches long.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wish it were bigger but I'd still buy one--any ideas on what scale that would be?

I sort of like that the satire goes over some people's heads--it would be fun to be there one day when some of them realize they've been "had." I actually got to talk to Verhoeven about some of what he did when he was on the set of the first sequel. My favorite shot in the movie comes near the end, it's a troop formation in the recruiting film right out of Leni Reifenstahl with the word "YOU!" superimposed over it. That's the punchline of the whole film. But many people will insist that the movie is a totally straight-faced cheerleader action film.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Listen to the director commentaries- the scenes playing one way on screen have a different meaning at times.


----------

